# BG CUSTOMS, CUSTOM FIBERGLASS INTERIOR WORK



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

hi we do custom fiberglass interior, located in modesto, ca, central cal, between stockton and fresno, do custom interior fiberglass, custom made dashes, and center consoles, pretty much anything imaginable, also reupholster seats, suede, vinyl, leather, ostrich, gator, gucci, anything available, full custom interiors also, from top to bottom. also do air ride, hydraulics, ragtops, suicide hoods, trunks, doors, lambo doors, call us up for free estimates or pm on here, 209-345-9579 also check us out on myspace, at www.myspace.com/bgcustoms1

here is some pics of work by us

heres is the socios raider truck owned by el raider, we did full fiberglass dash, doors, filled in stock pockets on doors, filled in the carpet on the door, also filled cup holders in console, filled in rear tray in console, redid the seats in silver suede and black vinyl, redid the headliner in suede with raiders 3d on it, also stitched raiders on al 4 headrests, redid the carpet in black. truck has been shown once since redone and already got best interior, at a truck show out of 971 entered trucks. 











































































here is a piece done for the untouchables caprice, with 2 tvs and aztec calender flused in middle








here is the work done on our shop car, fully remade dash with 2 tvs, and skull, center console, door panels redone with tvs in all of them.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

badass work!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thanks bro, will never be like henrys much respect to him, but am trying to be better then the average joe, big prop to henrys thats the only other shop i see doing one off custom work, not just regular interior.


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

sick work :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

What up bobby! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 03:11 PM~10431592
> *thanks bro, will never be like henrys much respect to him, but am trying to be better then the average joe, big prop to henrys thats the only other shop i see doing one off custom work, not just regular interior.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 01:50 AM~10427832
> *hi we do custom fiberglass interior, located in modesto, ca, central cal, between stockton and fresno, do custom interior fiberglass, custom made dashes, and center consoles, pretty much anything imaginable, also reupholster seats, suede, vinyl, leather, ostrich, gator, gucci, anything available, full custom interiors also, from top to bottom. also do air ride, hydraulics, ragtops, suicide hoods, trunks, doors, lambo doors, call us up for free estimates or pm on here, 209-345-9579 also check us out on myspace, at www.myspace.com/bgcustoms1
> 
> here is some pics of work by us
> ...





thanks 4 all da great work


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 08:29 AM~10474279
> *thanks 4 all da great work
> *


u very welcome, mr jessie, thanks for letting me get down on your truck.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 08:29 AM~10474279
> *thanks 4 all da great work
> *


hey jessie u going to dub la, and san jose, i just registered for both.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 01:22 PM~10477090
> *hey jessie u going to dub la, and san jose, i just registered for both.
> *



I been register 4 san jo :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 08:54 PM~10481042
> *I been register 4 san jo  :biggrin:
> *


i just called them back, and payed for a 20x20 for both shows, ya know got to get that turntable out and dust it off  :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 08:54 PM~10481042
> *I been register 4 san jo  :biggrin:
> *


i just called them back, and payed for a 20x20 for both shows, ya know got to get that turntable out and dust it off  :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

Dammm! Raiders interior came out f/n SICK!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 23 2008, 11:12 PM~10490787
> *Dammm! Raiders interior came out f/n SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up gino, got some more parts i need engraving ill be hitting u up in a week or two, u staying busy????


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

NICE ASS WERK .................... :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------

